# ALTIMAS.NET MEET SUNDAY JUNE 2ND (long island, n.y.)



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

sunday june 2nd at the roosevelt field mall (stern's parking lot) westbury n.y. last year there were over 40 cars and now with the new 3rd gen's out theres bound to be more cars this year
the meet starts at 2pm till whenever???????, hope to see you all there..peace......


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

DAMN too bad im in oklahoma!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is this over at .net too?


----------

